# Von Kassel nach Fritzlar mit dem Radl



## Ilon (22. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend,

bin schon langsam am verzweifeln mit der ganzen Tourenplanung und und und. Deshalb frage ich einfach mal hier:

Ich würde gerne mit dem Bike von Kassel nach Fritzlar fahren. Ohne viel Landstraße oder gar Autobahn 

Vielleicht hat da ja jemand die perfekte Strecke die er mir irgendwie auf ner Karte aufmalen könnte, oder sogar mit mir fahren würde. 

Es müssen keine tollen Trails oder sonst irgendwas dabei sein, einfach ne gemütliche Strecke ohne viel Autostress.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## hutsche (23. Mai 2008)

Da kannste ab Edermünde an der Eder langfahren. Ist für einen Radweg sehr abwechslungsreich gestaltet, auch mit Schotterabschnitten. Und verfahren kann man sich auch nicht. Dürften ab KS ca. 50km sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze 67 (25. Mai 2008)

Ilon schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> bin schon langsam am verzweifeln mit der ganzen Tourenplanung und und und. Deshalb frage ich einfach mal hier:
> 
> ...


Hallo da gibt es zwei Varianten einmal leicht und ohne Steigungen erst Fuldaradweg bis Edermünde danach Ederradweg bis Fritzlar die Strecke ist wie gesagt leicht zu bewältigen.
Die 2. Variante ist etwas anspruchsvoller und geht durch den Habichtswald ausgangspunkt ist Wilhemshöhe nahe der Löwenburg Ederseeweg E5 den Markierungen weißes E bis Niedenstein folgen,danach dem Tour de Chattengau Weg folgen bis Dorla danach über die Hillemühle nach Obermöllrich und von dort an der Eder lang nach Fritzlar die Tour halte ich für wesentlich abwechslungsreicher und schöner aber das ist ja immer ansichtssache.Die Route läßt sich in der Topographischen Freizeitkarte Nr.15 Habichtswald sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen Gruß Matze


----------

